# Looking for bump buddies!Due 2 May with surprise natural BFP after infertility 38yrs



## mrsmax

Hi everyone

Looking for people with similar due dates to me. I am 38 (39 next month!). I first started TTC at age 33. Had IVF at 35 and gave birth to my daughter 2.5 years ago. Was planning IVF for Christmas, but on 24th August got a very wonderful surprise - a :bfp: :happydance:

Feeling pretty anxious - have a scan next Tuesday at 7 weeks. I don't have many symptoms, which is totally different to my first pregnancy when I had Hypermesis. cant help but worry it is sign my hormones aren't strong - although I know every pregnancy is different. :wacko:

Would love to share stories (and stresses!)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi and congratulations :) I'm 42 .. 43 in November . I've been pg three times , mmc once and then blessed with,y beautiful boy Sean . I'm currently 14 weeks pg . Was terrified as my symptoms were TOTALLY different than with Sean . No sore boobs ... No dry heaving and no real sickness .. Was convienced it was not good news . Baby measured ahead at 12 week scan by a week . after 12 weeks of worry I NOWBELIEVE that all pregnancy are different lol......


----------



## PugLuvAh

Congratulations on baby #2! What a wonderful surprise when you already had IVF planned!!

I'll be 37 next month and are pregnant with #3 due in march. I had our 12 week scan a few weeks ago which looked good, and I'm looking forward to my 20-week one to find out gender.

I never have any real pregnancy symptoms at the beginning, so I am pretty well paranoid until I start feeling movement and kicking. We still haven't told anyone, but will soon because I am starting to show (I've got a horrible mushy belly! its not cute and round yet).

Good luck with your scan tomorrow--let us know how it goes :)


----------



## mrsmax

Thank you ladies. Congrats on your pregnancies too. 

I had my scan today and saw baby and strong heartbeat :happydance: Finally sinking in that I might just have a baby growing!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Great news! Very exciting!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I will be due May 11 if my jelly bean sticks!!! Had a scan last Friday measured 5+2 have a scan this Friday hoping to see a HB this week or next week!!

I will be having a scan and labs every Friday... Weekly scans r good but very nerve racking!! I'm already nervous and it's 2 days away!! :nope:


----------



## penelopejones

I'm due in April. I've been paranoid too because I had a miscarriage earlier this year after trying to conceive for a while. We used IUI to get pregnant, so I had a scan at around 7 weeks that looked fine. Today I had a midwife appointment and she couldn't find the heartbeat. I was freaking out. She had to do another ultrasound, but found the baby and saw the heartbeat and everything looks fine. It is nervewracking though, for sure! 

Let's all stick together! There's strength in numbers, right?


----------



## mrsmax

Penelope that must have been so scary!!! I closed my eyes at my scan until she confirmed there was a baby there. Always expecting the worse!! 

Sis4 weekly scans must be wonderfully reassuring but crazy scary every week too!! How come you have them so often?


----------



## mrsmax

Penelope was the midwife usng a Doppler? In the UK they won't look good a heartbeat externally until about week 12 so not to scare us...!


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, she was using a doppler. I agree, it is weird because I remember last time they didn't use one until later on.


----------



## mrsmax

Lost the baby at 9 5 weeks. So sad.


----------



## penelopejones

So so sorry, Mrs. Max. I had a miscarriage earlier this year at around that time and it was pretty devastating. Hope you are taking good care of yourself and getting rest. :hugs: :hugs:


----------

